# Looking for a Kimber Solo



## RKL3rd

Anyone have anybody selling a Kimber Solo? Been looking for a while now and I'm on a couple waiting lists but I hate waiting. Any leads would be great! Thanks!


----------



## Josser

Just saw some on Gunbroker.com


----------



## RKL3rd

Thankyou....I have never been on that website before.


----------



## XD40Colorado

Gunbroker is fine, but be prepared to spend $200-300 over MSRP.


----------



## RKL3rd

I'm finding this out. Still looking for one, been going to gun shows every weekend ans still no luck!


----------



## mitzymitzy

I cant believe the price they are asking for a new Kimber Solo....and the problems still continue..
People need to walk away from gun manufacturings until they get it right...MAKE THEM GET IT RIGHT.....
Don't be so quick to buy a new gun .....LETS USE OUR BRAINS.....
WE THE BUYERS ARE IN CONTROL.....WE CAN CONTROL EVERTHING.....


----------



## mitzymitzy

$200 -$300 over msrp for a pistol that works once in awhile.....
FOOLS PAY OVER MSRP....


----------



## PATFINN

OK,,

I will have one for sale , as soon as it returns from the 5th trip to Kimber for repairs... 

it is in New York for 2 months now.. as soon as it returns , I will be glad to make a deal.. 

PAT FINN


----------



## sbubrick

_Last time I was refered to the Gunbroker, They had a Solo CDP LG for sale at $1069.00. Thats almost $200 off MSRP. I saw three at the Las Vegas Gun Show this weekend all were well above retail. One dealer had a CDP LG for $1469.00 about $250.00 above retail!_


----------



## Glock Doctor

mitzymitzy said:


> I cant believe the price they are asking for a new Kimber Solo .... and the problems still continue .... People need to walk away from gun manufacturers until they get it right .... MAKE THEM GET IT RIGHT ..... Don't be so quick to buy a new gun .... LET'S USE OUR BRAINS .... WE, THE BUYERS, _SHOULD BE_ IN CONTROL ....


Ahh, .... The voice of reason! (Where've you been?) Exactly my sentiments, too. :smt023


----------



## TAPnRACK

Solo's are very nice looking, but paying such a steep price for a handgun with reliability issues makes no sense to me... plenty of more cost effective, highly reliable handguns on the market to waste time & money on one imo.... at least til Kimber accepts the gun had flaws & fixes the issue(s).


----------



## LAGNAF

TAPnRACK said:


> Solo's are very nice looking, but paying such a steep price for a handgun with reliability issues makes no sense to me... plenty of more cost effective, highly reliable handguns on the market to waste time & money on one imo.... at least til Kimber accepts the gun had flaws & fixes the issue(s).


I agree 100%


----------



## sbubrick

_I own a Solo CDP LG, that is currently back at the factory with failure to eject problems. The gun jams about 10% of the time.Mine was made last April. Kimber is still having problems with this gun! Good customer service though!_


----------



## Navybob

I have a friend that worships Kimber. I own 2 and he has 7, believing there is nothing better than Kimber. He bought the SS model and I believe his heart and faith is gone for good. He had nothing but 

problems with it from the first shot. I never had an opportunity to shoot it, but I was with him when he bought it. The biggest smile has now gone to a Valium addiction. He sent it back to Kimber only one time

and after that it still was the topic of conversations between us everytime I talked to him. I know that he sold it, telling the buyer exactly the FTF, FTE and sold it just above half what he paid.


----------



## BigCityChief

TAPnRACK said:


> Solo's are very nice looking, but paying such a steep price for a handgun with reliability issues makes no sense to me... plenty of more cost effective, highly reliable handguns on the market to waste time & money on one imo.... at least til Kimber accepts the gun had flaws & fixes the issue(s).


You are so right!!!


----------



## HighlandLofts

I'll stop up to my local shooting range tomorrow and see if they still have any left. I won't be able to buy one until late spring, they were priced decent. I'll let you know.


----------



## HighlandLofts

I stopped up to the shooting range on the way home and they sold the Solo they had. They don't last to long. Have you checked out the Springfield EMP 9mm?


----------



## HighlandLofts

If you go onto Gun Broker there are two listed on there with opening bid $750 threw Atomic pawn.I believe these are New Guns. They are associated with PHC Pawn Shops, They do the 10% down and 10% a month law away until paid if you need extended time to buy a gun. I have a handgun on this payment plan though Piazza Jewerly & Pawn, another pawn shop associated with PHC. Once I get it down to around $100 I'll pay it off and have them shipit to y FFL guy. 

If you go on to Gun Broker look up item # 389-264-594 and # 389-274-006
I think the shipping charge on handguns is $30, You need to check it out to be sure of the shipping price.

There is a guy who has twenty guns on "Lay-Away" at the Piazza Jewlery & Pawn, you can have as many as you want on Law-away as long as you make the monthly payment.


----------



## desertman

RKL3rd:
I have a Kimber Solo it hasn't given me any problems yet, but I've heard a lot of complaints about them, so I rarely if ever carry it. The last thing I would want is for it to fail at the worst possible moment. I really like the gun though, it has a nice feel to it and I love the size. I'm sure that those who have had issues with it are not making it up, so it might be wise to choose a gun with a proven track record. I also have a Kimber RCP II and a Super Carry Pro and have had no issues with those either. Others have.


----------



## sbubrick

_I received mine back from Kimber with a letter explaining they could not find a problem. From what I read, they fired 18 rounds (3 magazines) and all was good. They cleaned, lubed, and blessed it and sent it back! I havn't taken it to the range yet, but when I do, if I still get FTE's, the gun will be sold!_


----------



## shift1

I wouldn't buy the solo! A friend of mine has one and its not pleasant to shoot! Its a harsh recoil.


----------



## sbubrick

*solo*



shift1 said:


> I wouldn't buy the solo! A friend of mine has one and its not pleasant to shoot! Its a harsh recoil.


_Yes it's snapy, but accurate, when it's not jamming!_


----------



## LAGNAF

I would look elsewhere.


----------



## Hddreamer

I have a kimber solo , no problems ! And harsh recoil ......really , I don't think so it's a nice carry gun , glad I got it !


----------



## rtoler

I had to send mine back. It jammed every which way you could imagine. They said the frame was not within specs... I have not had any problems since I got it back. The lady at Kimber did call me up to apologize which I thought was nice. She did say they "even" used 115gr bullets when testing my pistol with no problem. Right there it tells me you should not use 115gr bullets (the ones that are on sale all the time). This is disturbing to me since they know they have a problem shooting lighter loads. They should at least tell you what not to use. I do like the looks of the pistol, trigger action and superb accuracy.


----------

